# Phoenix had an accident - (graphic contents)



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

omg!!!! um i think you should put an extremely graphic warning in the title or before the pics because my stomach just churned.........  poor baby hope she gets better and theres no long term damage.
hug for you and phoenix


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! That looks really bad. Does the vet think she'll be 100%?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

oh dear God, that's terrible. What does your vet say?


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

wow that's really bad... wasn't expecting the graphic photos...

What did the vet say about the recovery prognosis?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Whoa! I agree on the graphic picture warning that made my stomach turn. Thats horrible, i am so sorry i hope everything turns out alright


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow! that looks just..... wow. poor horse, it literaly just to a giant chunk off her leg. I hope she heals to be 100% sound again. Luckly it was the front of the leg and not the back.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG!!! I definitely agree with the graphic pictures warning. Please tell us what your vet has said about this. Prayers being sent for a full recovery.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yowza! Sure hope she heals well - poor girl  
I'm with everyone else, what did the vet say?
...and yes, definitely need a graphic warning.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yikes!! Sure hope she heals well - poor girl


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yikes!!! Sure hope she heals well, poor girl 
What does the vet say?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HOLY CRAP AND CHRIST ON A CRACKER, IS THAT HER BONE I CAN SEE?! :shock: :shock:

I too, would like to know what the vet has to say about that injury. It's horrific!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to add a graphic picture warning I did intend too but got side tracked. Must work on my multi tasking.

The vet who came to see Phoenny was actually not that optimistic with his prognosis. He tried to stitch it back together but realistically there wasn't much of some bits left to stitch, still he did his best. He bandaged it up very tightly and told me to leave it until the following Friday (7 days). The reality was though that after three days of constant rain the bandage was a mess and I couldn't stand it any longer. I'm glad I took it off when I did because the wound STUNK! Two days later I went to change the dressing and flesh had contracted pulling out all of the stitches, you can see the remnants of them in the first pic ( if you can stand looking that closely at it! ). This left nearly two inches of bone completely exposed with no way of drawing the flesh back over it. At this point I sobbed for a while.

Fortunately my husband is very good at researching on the internet and he came across a site for a horse facility in Arizona that specializes in the treatment of this kind of injury. I got in contact with a doctor David Jolly at Step Ahead farm and he offered some very helpful advice. The bone will sprout new flesh as long as it is kept moist with the right substances and he told us to not use anything like betadine to wash it or harsh antiseptic powders as they will destroy newly emerging flesh. Dr Jolly also suggested that we use an amnion sac as a biological dressing. I have to say that after three days of using this dressing the improvement was marked. I was impressed with the result and will be applying another one in the next few days.


By sheer bloody luck - despite the fact that the wound encircles about two thirds of her leg, not one tendon, ligament or major artery was hit. For all the goriness of it and the sheer horror of so much tissue damage it is all mainly cosmetic. Phoenix is walking normally with just the slightest hitch in her gait, in fact I have seen horses lamer with stone bruises. She is getting fat AGAIN because something as silly as a little leg injury is NOT going to stop HER eating! It is now a time issue, I am looking at weeks and weeks of changing dressings and rebandaging. Which sucks because some days I don't want to look at it. I also have to address the issue of proud flesh but that will be later down the line.

Thanks to you all for your support sorry about the gross-out factor. Welcome to my world!


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow! That took down almost to the bone! For now, I'd wrap it, so it doesn't get infected, just a suggestion, because the vital bone is showing.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Riding21Years said:


> Wow! That took down almost to the bone! For now, I'd wrap it, so it doesn't get infected, just a suggestion, because the vital bone is showing.


Yes, it is kept bandaged 24/7. We are changing the dressing every one to two days depending on how it is holding up against the weather. She had a week long course of antibiotics and other relevant shots ie tetanus when the vet first saw her.

We are applying moist poultices of honey and another mixture because the exposed bone MUST be kept moist if it is to regenerate.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is doing well! And good for you for treating it yourself, I don't think that my stomach would hold up to that, I wanted to hurl just looking at the photo.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience with proud flesh and know how to prevent it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*gasp* OH NO!!! Poor Phoenny. I hope she heals up okay. Sending hugs and healing vibes your way ((((HUGE HUGS)))).


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww man poor Baby... i hope it heals healthy and quickly .. keep us updated!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy crap that is a truly horrific injury, sending good thought your way!

Right now proud flesh won't be your main concern as the muscle is regenerating and all tissue growth is needed. As long as the wound is kept moist and clean the fibroblasts will be able to migrate across the surface of the wound allowing granulation to begin. Granulation tissue allows the limb to rebuild, think of it like a framework for the rest of the structure to be built around. This is the 'filling in' process that will rebuild all of that lost flesh in the leg. During this time the blood vessels will be reformed and the cells will secrete some collagen which will stabalize the wound.

Next the epithelial cells will migrate across the surface of the wound and begin to close it in, knitting together the edges of the wound. Legs take much longer for this process to occur, don't be disheartened. The actuall filling in part will be much quicker in comparison, wound closure could take up to six months depending on how the treatment goes. However, this is the stage that you are most at risk of developing proud flesh. If you can prevent it from beginning then you will be fine. Proud flesh is caused by excessive production of collagen and other extracellular matter which is required for tissue regeneration but if uncontrolled can lead to horrible deformaties.

Manuka honey is great stuff and can help with preventing proud flesh. Be sure to only buy Manuka honey with a UMF rating of at least 15, preferably higher. The UMF rating tells you what its antimicrobial properties are. Anything under 15 is not very strong (i.e. people use it for sore throats etc). Anything over 20 has significant antimicrobial action. Also, Ranvet has a great product called 'yellow lotion' which can help prevent proud flesh from beginning, it can be used on deep wounds also. The best thing for preventing proud flesh is to keep the wound moist and clean, worst case scenario if you do have a problem, debridement is an option or there are various other ways to get rid of it but this is definately an area for a veterinarian.

Good luck, your poor horse (and you).


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

What is Manuka Honey and what are it's uses? Also, can it be purchased in basic stores?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

ilovemydun said:


> What is Manuka Honey and what are it's uses? Also, can it be purchased in basic stores?


To be honest I have no idea if you guys get Manuka honey in the states ilovemydun. Here in New Zealand manuka is a native form of teatree, it grows wild and prolifically. Bee hives are put into areas rampant with manuka and the bees use the flowers to make a beautiful rich dark honey with all of the healing properties of teatree. I'm sorry I can't tell you exactly what these properties are all I know is that as a wound dressing and all so for sufferers of arthritis manuka honey is the shizzle. Plus it tastes really good on toast with lots of butter. Google Manuka Honey I'm sure you can find all the facts. Here is a picture of the dressings I am using. On the areas where it is more superficial I am just using straight Manuka honey on a paraffin grease patch, the greenish substance is a homemade mix of manuka honey, Comfrey and calandular with a paraffin based emulsifier. The greenish concoction is quite firm and I am pushing it right into the area where the bone is exposed so it is nice and proud. I am doing this because I was concerned that the honey on its on was breaking down a little too fast and possibly allowing the bone to become dry over the course of 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Holy crap that is a truly horrific injury, sending good thought your way!
> 
> Right now proud flesh won't be your main concern as the muscle is regenerating and all tissue growth is needed. As long as the wound is kept moist and clean the fibroblasts will be able to migrate across the surface of the wound allowing granulation to begin. Granulation tissue allows the limb to rebuild, think of it like a framework for the rest of the structure to be built around. This is the 'filling in' process that will rebuild all of that lost flesh in the leg. During this time the blood vessels will be reformed and the cells will secrete some collagen which will stabalize the wound.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this info! I think my main concern regards proud flesh is the fact that this wound runs the full spectrum of damage, from superficial laceration in one area all the way down to bone in another. I was worried that while treating the worst part and focusing on getting that bone recovered the rest of it may get away from me. Does that make sense? Kind of trying desperately to stimulate growth in one area but retard over growth in another. Ofcourse I could be over thinking this and worrying about nothing. I've been doing that quite a lot regarding this injury - so my husband tells me.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Wowza!! Your poor, poor mare (and you!). I have NEVER seen a wound that friggin' bad. Eegad!

Sounds like you have a good action plan and I'm glad you spoke to the vet experienced with this sort of thing. I've heard of using amnion sacs for healing of surgical wounds. Pretty cool stuff!

Oh, and I agree...manuka honey is super yummy on an english muffin with lots and lots of butter. Yummo.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with this - you're in for a long haul, aren't you? The info on proud flesh was a very good post - I'd add that my vet says that movement encourages proud flesh; don't be surprised if they want you to keep her on restricted activity until you're past that stage. I'm in awe of how clean it looks; good luck with the nursing!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow...poor girl!!! Hope she recovers well!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I really like the way you are treating this wound i.e. with more natural dressings. One of the problems with such a deep injury that has such a large amount of tissue loss is that you have to be so careful with what you put on it as many topical applications can cause further tissue damage by literally eating away the regenerating flesh. The dressings you are using are great as they are antimicrobial but not necrotic (i.e. causing cell death).

It is amazing that no tendons or ligaments were damaged but that is such good news for your mare as she will have the highest chance of recovering to soundness. It looks horrible now and must be heartwrenching to see her like that every day but hang in there, I have seen a couple of injuries similar to this one and although they look horrific, you would be amazed how horses can recover from something like this.

I have also seen far less graphic injuries that didn't recover as well simply because of tendon damage. So if her tendons are OK keep your chin up and keep doing what you are doing, at the first sight of systemic infection (i.e. sometime after she has finished the initial course of antibiotics) get the vet straight back out as that will be your other concern. Although, given how clean you are keeping the wound I think that chance will be greatly reduced due to your hard work.

I bet within two months the majority of that hole in her leg will be filled in. It will still look nasty as hell and will still look like a big ugly sore but it will be right close to skin level. That is when the wound closure process will be able to begin, that will take a painfully long time with a wound that has a surface area like this one.

All the best,
Sarah.

Edited to add in response to your question: Manuka honey has been shown to prevent the development of proud flesh so it should greatly help in the areas of the wound that are more superficial. If it isn't working, I would give the 'yellow lotion' a try, I have used it many times for exactly this purpose and never had a problem with proud flesh. I have some pictures of a recent leg injury I treated, I can PM you if you like?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Lordy lanterns thats naaaasty!!! however your a lucky lucky girl no arteries etc were severed. I can only imagine how you felt when you found her.

Is she stabled or out


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Sarah I would love to see those pics, always nice to see what others have recovered from.

Hey Maggistar, Phoenny is out doors, I don't have a stable. I do have a concrete floored work shed that she is quite happy to stand in while we change dressings which makes life a lot easier. But other wise she is outside although rugged.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry all, here are some more graphic pics. We took some more pics today which is day 15. I am absolutely ecstatic with Phoenny's progress. Check it out, day 15 and the bone is nearly fully covered.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

The hair on the wound is from the bandage slipping, it was wiped off easily. Sorry we didn't get pics without the yucky stuff.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow Thats healing well!!!! Good job


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, wonderful progress. Good job .


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow that is great progress!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is stellar progress
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

How horrible what happened, but I'm so happy to see you're consulting a vet, and doing so well at taking care of it. Pheonny is lucky to have such a good human! Healing vibes coming your way!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...that tissue looks really healthy! You are very lucky and smart! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job, it looks fantastic!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

wow girl thats an incredible difference


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy for both of you, that it is healing so well. What a difference from the original pictures!!! You are such a good mommy!!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Phoenny and I are still trucking along. Today is day twenty since the accident. I'm having trouble keeping a bandage on the wound for longer than a day and a half. It has finally stopped raining (Yay) but it is now quite warm and judging by the way she is constantly gnawing on her leg, it must be getting very itchy under the dressing. Of course the more she chews on the wrappings the less time they stay on her leg. I am trying to get creative with my bandaging techniques, I'm going to end up bandaging right over her bum soon if I'm not careful. 

Here are the pics from today (day 20). The bone is now completely covered and things are filling out well. It still looks pretty ugly though -sigh.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Duct tape . We used it alot at the vet I worked for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think she looks fantastic. You have done a remarkable job with her so far. I really like to see the new skin around the outside edge of the wound, that means that she is healing in record time. At least now you don't have to worry about the bone going necrotic, which I'm sure is a huge relief. She'll have a big battle scar but I'm sure that she'll heal up fine and be just as sound as she ever was.

ETA: One thing that you might think about is borrowing a neck-brace thingy from your vet. That will keep her from bending her head around to chew the bandage off. Or maybe try a grazing or cribbing muzzle. That way, she can still eat and flick flies but can't get her teeth into the bandages.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what progress!!! It's amazing how these big ugly wounds can heal significantly, and in such 'short' time, too!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow! that is fantastic progress.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow - I am absolutly astonished and blown away at the progress! You have done such a wonderful job and I really admire your use of natural dressings. 

Keep up the great nursing efforts, because it's really paying off!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, she is healing quite nicely. She is lucky to have you to care for her.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I am stunned and super impressed. I really didn't think that injury was going to end well. Amazing job caring for your mare.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words. Your reactions to the pictures really help me keep things in perspective. Although in one sense I can see that it is healing nicely, on the other hand it is still a nasty injury that requires constant vigilance. Every morning I go out to her with my heart in my throat, scared that some how the bandage has slipped horrendously and she has gnawed it back to square one, or something equally silly. 

Last night the weather packed up again. I have no idea what the wind speed got up too but I lay in bed listening to the outdoor furniture being blown off the deck fretting about what I might find in the morning. Of course everything is fine this morning, horse is fine, bandages are fine, just me dealing with the fact that I seem to have become neurotic. Oh well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kiwi, isn't it amazing how horses can turn even the most sane of us into paranoid worry-warts LOL. I realize that it is a constant battle but she is making amazing progress. Just take it one day at a time and try not to worry too much.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks SO improved. Amazing work. I honestly didn't think you'd have as much success so quickly! Goes to show what I know, lol.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That really is fantastic progress, the body's ability to heal is truly amazing! Now on to the long and slow process of wound closure. One more thing: leg wounds are very slow at knitting together (about 0.09mm per day as compared to 0.2mm for wounds above the knee/stifle area) so don't worry if you don't see such fast progress from here on in.

Something else I can recommend is feeding a suppliment of zinc, magnesium, selenium and vitamin E (exact dosage on advice from a vet of course). These suppliments aid in skin repair and reduction of excessive production of fibrotic tissue (i.e. scar tissue).

Good luck I hope her recovery continues this well!!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor thing! I'm so sorry that you and your horse are having to deal with something this serious. She has made amazing progress based on what I see from these pictures! I find it amazing at how horses can heal themselves! They , for the most part, seem to be able to handle rough accidents and such pretty well. God gave these creatres amazing abilities to heal and repair. Keep us posted on her progress. I'll keep cheering for her recovery!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Day 25, still amazed at how quickly it is filling in. Thanks again everyone for your kindness. Today I was driving down the road and passed some friends of mine out and about on a horse ride *sigh*. Even though it is healing so well we still have a long way to go. I really hope that this injury is as straight forward as I think and has no long term complications. She seems to be lamer at the moment than she was when she first injured herself and the other day when I changed her bandages I noticed a swollen area below the injury. As soon as I touched it a piece of stick popped out on a tide of pus, better out than in but I hope there aren't too many foreign objects embedded in and around the wound. I really worry about infections.


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a realy bad cut.. It's litteraly just lopped off a giant peice of flesh to the bone!!! Will her muscle ever grow back properly?? Will she be rideable again? Poor horse


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

You are doing an amazing job. Keep your head up, please! I know you probably miss riding.. But the damage that was done on your horses leg was something i've _never_ seen. You're very dedicated and devoted to have brought her so far so quick, you should be proud. We're all rooting for you, that she makes a speedy, GREAT recovery..


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Well Western I am really just hoping that if I keep caring for it, changing dressings and keep it clean that it should heal good as gold. As I said earlier there is no tendon or ligament damage which is the best news you can get with an injury like this. The bone didn't appear to be damaged and is now fully covered with flesh again so I think all will be well. If at the end of the day she becomes prone to lameness from this injury I will keep her and get some nice babies out of her because she is such a star.


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> Well Western I am really just hoping that if I keep caring for it, changing dressings and keep it clean that it should heal good as gold. As I said earlier there is no tendon or ligament damage which is the best news you can get with an injury like this. The bone didn't appear to be damaged and is now fully covered with flesh again so I think all will be well. If at the end of the day she becomes prone to lameness from this injury I will keep her and get some nice babies out of her because she is such a star.


 
Awsome! :3

By the way, do you know how to start a thread? I cant figure it out....


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

NASTY!

Its looking so much better. I have experienced some wounds like this...you're left with a feeling that your horse will never heal. But, its amazing what patience, and dedication can do.

My mare tore a chunk off her cannon bone from the knee down to just above her ankle, right down to the bone as well... I thought it would never heal properly and if it did it would be quite misformed....but it healed so well! there is barely even a scar!!
it meant alot of wrapping (changed the bandage daily). Alot of work, but it was really worth it in the end. Key is to keep on top of it.

Also once it starts to heal nicely, it is important to also allow the wound to get air, so maybe when you do a dressing change, allow 10-15min of "air time", this will also help the healing process. Also not sure what your doing re excersice ets. But as it heals you may want to hand walk her as well a few minutes as this will also encourage blood flow to the area, and ensure any ligaments, tendons etc don't get stiff and atrophy


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohhh Girl! That is looking GOOD! Boy at day 25 I wouldn't think she would be approaching skin level! Wow...what an amazing job you guys both did! 

Keep going girl. You are doing a great job!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Maverick. Yes, a friend of mine had a young horse with an equally serious wound and Mistral recovered 100% with barely a scar. I have actually worried about Too Much exercise for Phoenix, she is being kept in a fairly large paddock and is grazing and walking freely. I have worried that I don't have a stable to confine her in. I agree with the air time, when the bone was still exposed I was getting it covered as quickly as I could but now that there is flesh over the bone I am giving the wound some air time. Of course as soon as the wound is uncovered Phoenix wants to chew on it and it is a bit of a struggle to prevent her from doing so. I am using crepe bandages and breathable gauze dressings and then old socks as a final cover so theoretically there is some breathing going on. I have been very anal about not over covering the wound. I am redressing every second day as I have learned that white blood cells can sometimes be removed with the dressings before they have a chance to form new flesh which can inhibit healing. Things seem to be going well so far. Thank you again for your input any advice is welcome!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she's looking fantastic. The speed that she is recovering is absolutely phenomenal and you are doing a great job.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking so much better!


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess it is repetitious by now but..............."WAY TO GO!" 

Also thanks for posting all this as it really helps someone like myself who is a fairly new horse owner and hopes will never have to deal with such an injury but is glad to see that it can be done.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow, thats looking better and better, well done for coping so well.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I think her progress has been GREAT! Like someone else mentioned, I can't believe it is back to the level of the rest of the skin. You are doing a fabulous job on her. 

Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Missus you deserve some kind of award that horse is soo lucky to have such a concientous owner who has managed to make such a vast improvement in under a month.
You stand tall lady your doing a great job


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I second what MaggiStar just said. You're doing amazing! Keep us all updated... I'd love to see how this pans out... not to mention I check here every day!


----------



## LTDEditionRanch (Oct 17, 2010)

Check out Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE it not only helps with proud flesh but with the healing. You also don't have to wrap with it in some cases.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LTDEditionRanch said:


> Check out Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE it not only helps with proud flesh but with the healing. You also don't have to wrap with it in some cases.


LTD, I used Equaide on nasty injuries on both of my horses, (also on the legs) and it worked beautifully. What I loved about it was that it did not damage any healthy tissues in the wound area, just affected the proud flesh. Both have healed with hardly any mark at all.

Kiwi, amazing how these horses can heal! Lot's of worry and work for you, but how rewarding to see these results. Best of luck, and I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks LTD for the info on Equaide. Unfortunately it seems to be unavailable here in New Zealand. No one stocks it. How much does it cost where you guys are? I'm thinking that if it is not to costly I may be able to buy on line and have it sent here.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Kiwigirl, you are amazing!! The progress that was made is completely phenomenal! I am totally blown away! The proof is in the pudding -- you are doing everything right! What a lucky horse to have such a diligent and loving home!

Wow. Seriously, there are no words!

I'm also so impressed by how little swelling there is. My horse had a very small cut/stitches on his knee recently and it swelled up like a balloon.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys. I went out and spent the time of day with Phoenix as I do everyday. Here is a picture of her that doesn't involve wounds and gore. She is very happy in herself and her normal sweet self. I think the reason she is healing so well is because she is such an easy horse. I could do the dressing changes on my own if I wanted to, she stands so placidly while I prod and tug on her leg removing yards of tape and wraps. She never moves while I am applying the dressings and I think that is a big part of the reason everything has gone so well. I can place the treatment on the wound just so and make sure I get a nice even cover over the whole area and can be nice and precise with the bandaging. So much easier than if it was rodeo to try and treat her! I think things would be very different if I had to try and throw honey and bandages at the wound from a distance lol!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep peaking back in this thread because I am SO amazed at the progress of your girl! Great job! I even had to show a couple people who were over at our house this weekend. One of my acquaintances was like OMG that's cruel she needs to euthanize her NOW!  I loved making her eat those words LOL. She is one for , if it's going to mess up her schedule, give it away or put it to sleep! If I were you, I'd be proud of both myself and my horse. She must be amazing to have enough heart to come this far with an injury like that. Oh and I'd guess you gotta be ok too LOL


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

She looks like such a sweet horse, what a beautiful face she has! I bet she stands there because she has some understanding that whatever you are doing is in her best interests. Great job!


----------



## LTDEditionRanch (Oct 17, 2010)

Very pretty girl. Good luck with her leg!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, glad she's healing up so nicely. Please keep updating us on her progress.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

honestly i can not believe the progress, she is a very beautiful horse, and a lucky one at that to have such a caring, loving mum who is totally devoted to her.
the amount of times i looked at this thread in the beginning and was almost in tears, and seeing the progress......you really do deserve an award!!!!
You should be dam proud of yourself and your horse!!!!!!! 
WELL DONE and keep up the amazing work!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Pics at day 31.

I am freaked out about proud flesh, there is already one part of the wound that is higher than the skin level and I dont know what to do about it. I thought I was doing everything right and proud flesh would not be a problem. I cant get the vet here until friday and I am crapping myself that the growth will get away from me over the next 3 days. I think it is too soon to leave the wound uncovered, tomorrow when I change the dressings I think rather than applying more honey I might use betadine to try and retard the cell growth and hopefully dry it out a bit. I dont know, I am stressing about it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is an amazing difference. Simply incredible. Like the others mentioned I would get some Equiade. I used it and it worked excellent.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

She's such a cutie, and I think its very apparent to all of us that this little mare adores you, and trusts you completely. You're both very lucky to have each other.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor thing.
I'm glad she's recovering so well. Her leg looks great.
A few weeks ago my horse decided to "redecorate" a float and cut his legs up pretty bad (although nothing compared to your mare...) I used an aloe gel and it took the heat and swelling out in a few days. By the end of the week with that gel and hosing it was back to normal size. I started using Equi Skin, which is a white goo. I can't remember who makes it, but it was the best $40 I've spent on that horse. You wouldn't know anything happened. There's no scarring anymore at all. I very highly reccomend it if you can find it. It had a heap of more natural stuff in it too.
http://www.animalhealthdirect.co.nz/Animal-Health/Equine/Equiskin
I'm going to make sure my vet kit always has a tub of that aloe gel and equiskin in it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't panic too much about the proud flesh. The vet can cut it off and you can contain it! I still cannot believe how good it looks. Good healty tissue, no infection, no missing chunks. It just looks sooo good! Don't let the proud flesh drive you crazy. If it comes, it comes. You just put a horses leg back together piece by piece with nothing but love and honey. Proud flesh is NOTHING compared to what you just did!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Her wound is looking incredible, it is hard to believe that it has improved so much. Huge congratulations to you for doing such a fantastic job.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys. Unfortunately I have had to get the vet back again, there is what looks to be an abcess forming on the joint below the injury. We are not sure if it is a result of pressure from the constant bandaging or if there is a foreign object that needs to come out. The vet cant get here till friday so we are in limbo. We have also changed the way we are treating the wound because the granulation bed is now almost a full cm above skin level in some parts of the wound - proud flesh is going to be a problem.

We are doing away with the wet dressing and using a technique with paper towels which we are using to adhere to the wound. The theory is that it drys on to the wound creating a 'scab' ( like toilet paper on a shaving cut but on a bigger scale) promoting the growth of skin rather than continued growth of the granulation bed. Over the paper towel we have slide a stocking and I am using a bucket I cut and fashioned into a hood as protection against her chewing and removing it before it has a chance to scab. We will leave this for 2 days - rinse and repeat. 

We were hoping to get away from having to use tape at all because poor Phoenny has sores ocurring in various points of her leg where we have had to try and anchor bandages. Poor girl, I guess we all have to suck it up and deal with the fact that we can not get away from a certain level of rubs and sores from tape. I was hoping to be able to get away with just the stocking today but she had it off and was chewing on the exposed wound within minutes of being let go. Which is why she now has a bucket taped to her leg, oh well.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no sorry to hear about the abcess. 

I have no experience of this whatsoever, but would a paper towel not stick to the wound when you remove it, so you are left with all little bits in there?


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> Thanks you guys. Unfortunately I have had to get the vet back again, there is what looks to be an abcess forming on the joint below the injury. We are not sure if it is a result of pressure from the constant bandaging or if there is a foreign object that needs to come out.


That sucks...I would wager a guess that it is due to the constant bandaging...my vet warned me about that when I had the injury to my mare.

What I did to prevent any rubbing the joints w my mare is used a piece of paper towel or something similar, roll/twist it into a donut-shape, and place it over the joint, then wrap as usual....this allows the joint to have a bit of space so the rubbing from bandage is lessened.

You've had good luck w her healing so far, I'm sure that this will only be a minor set back....can be expected w such big wounds....

But judging from your diligence, it wont be long, and she will be back to healing quickly


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, hopefully after two days the paper towel will be well and truly stuck, hard and crusty. We will then scrub it off, same theory as picking a scab off a wound. The wound bleeds which then stimulates the blood cells to shut down inhibiting the growth of proud flesh, instead giving the signal that skin cells need to get on and protect the wound.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive never heard of using paper towel to stimulate cell growth that way.....

I just scrubbed really hard, getting the same result...bleeding...which as you say stimulates cell regrowth....so same concept, just without using paper towel dried on prior too.....interesting


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Maverick101 said:


> Ive never heard of using paper towel to stimulate cell growth that way.....
> 
> I just scrubbed really hard, getting the same result...bleeding...which as you say stimulates cell regrowth....so same concept, just without using paper towel dried on prior too.....interesting


It is mainly to keep some form of protection and covering over the wound, I think the best way to think of the paper towel is as an artificial scab. Without a scab the wound will continue to grow (proud flesh). By the way this is trial and error for me. I am sitting on the internet reading as much about treating these wounds as I can and then using whatever seems like a good idea and may work. This is an interesting experiment - I will keep you posted.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> Yes, hopefully after two days the paper towel will be well and truly stuck, hard and crusty. We will then scrub it off, same theory as picking a scab off a wound. The wound bleeds which then stimulates the blood cells to shut down inhibiting the growth of proud flesh, instead giving the signal that skin cells need to get on and protect the wound.


Thank you for the explaination. I am learning a lot from how you are dealing with all of this.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish you could get Underwoods Horse Medicine there... 

instead of papertowels why not try something like wonderdust or even baking powder to dry the wound and form a scab without covering it and wrapping it


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

The problem I am having is trying to stop Phoenix from chewing on her leg. I was upset to see my bucket idea didn't work and when I went to check her this morning the leg wound was exposed and she had been chewing on it so a scab is not getting a chance to form. Unless we can get it to scab over I think the granulation process is going to just keep on going. Also her leg is very swollen, hot and tight today, my husband and I think that she has developed an allergy to the adhesive on the tape and she has got a network of abscess/boils around the wound. 

I feel like I am in a catch 22, I really want to stop having to wrap the wound (that was the point of the paper towels) because now the actual bandaging is creating problems. But any attempt to leave the wound lightly covered ends up with the horse chewing on it. I really need to find something to stop her ability to chew but she is in a paddock not stalled so I have to be careful about what I use. The vet will be here in the morning hopefully he has some bright ideas.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Kiwi have you seen the hotstuff antichew on trademe? lol maybe you could rub/paint that over the top of the bandages so when pheonix tries to eat it gets a foul taste for it. idk.

Grazing muzzle?

ummmmm

float boot with tape over outside?

idk lol im attempting to be creative :L


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What about those big cones they put around dogs heads after they have surgery? Could you create something like this? Dogs can still eat and drink with them on, so I am sure your horse could, but could not get close enough to the wound. Heck if I know, just trying to think of something for you.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

What about a grazing muzzle?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

danastark said:


> What about a grazing muzzle?


Would this not still allow him to get at the wound? As horses push the muzzle in close to their mouth and higher up their face to eat or drink.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> Would this not still allow him to get at the wound? As horses push the muzzle in close to their mouth and higher up their face to eat or drink.


Yeah it would, but the rubber ones have just holes in them for breathing, and holes in the bottom for grass to stick through, so theoratically while horse can still touch the wound, she cant eat at it with her teeth and tear the bandage off as easy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are these things that are used on horses similar to the cone on a dog or cat. I have been looking and haven't been able to find a picture of them but they are basically a bunch of sticks tied together a few inches apart that is put around the horse's neck and prevents them from bending their neck to the side. Think of a cervical collar for horses.

AHA!! It's called a neck cradle.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

thats a good idea smrobs, i'd never thought of that before lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> Yeah it would, but the rubber ones have just holes in them for breathing, and holes in the bottom for grass to stick I through, so theoratically while horse can still touch the wound, she cant eat at it with her teeth and tear the bandage off as easy


Thanks I have not seen a rubber one, only the material type. 


Robs and to everyone else I suppose, how would you make sure he is getting enough grass or hay during this time. I am not in this situation, but learning a lot from this thread, who would you allow your horse to graze enough?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, smrobs I need something like. You wouldn't happen to have one I could borrow do you? Actually I have never seen one here - ever. But maybe I have never been looking. I wonder if I could make something like it. All I need is a bit of kiwi ingenuity!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I can't imagine that they would be terribly hard to make. Just need a few old broomsticks, a drill, and some string/rope.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

What about a rug bib? Supposed to stop horses chewing at wounds ands rugs.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow thats a big injury.

I know its probably not what you want to hear but I do have a friend who's horse did something similar to his back legs. 

Teh only thing that got the skin growing back was a skin graft.

Silver bandages are good for preventing proud flesh.


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I dont know any suggestions to keep her from bothering the wound, but maybe shes doing it because it is hot/cold etc. My farrier had a mini she took on from a owner whos dog had attacked it (terrible story) and she used vetricyn (not sure of spelling) which in a spray (but do have gel also) and she had fantastic results with healing very quickly and hardly any proud flesh. They have a website also that gives several wound descriptions it has healed and videos. Helped keep any infection away also.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

last week Phoenix's Fetlock got very swollen and she developed quite a bad abscess on the inside of her leg half way between the wound and the fetlock. I got the vet out, he punctured it and got a heap of crap including bits of what I really think was rust from the wire she cut herself on. As near as the vet and I can figure, because the flesh was pulled right a way from the bone, a sort of pocket was formed at the bottom of the wound. Then of course we came along and sealed it shut and there was a little pile of debris that had to work its way out some how, hence the pustule eruptions. So another course of antibiotics and a soap and sugar poultice for 12 hours and a couple of rinses with saline solution, disaster has been averted. We are also pretty sure that the infection was the reason for all the chewing Phoenny was doing on her leg, now the infection is gone she has settled down and leaves her leg alone for the most part.

The vet also cut off the small amount of proud flesh that had developed. We have since stopped using wet dressings and are concentrating on dry bandages with a moderate amount of compression to hopefully stop anymore proud flesh developing. I will update with pictures tomorrow.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad that you got that figured out and fixed up. I bet it was uncomfortable for the poor girl. Glad to hear that she's doing so well.


----------



## 1tarasue (Oct 23, 2010)

You've done an amazing job!  Thanks so much for posting this. It is SO educational.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Today was day 41 (I think, I am starting to lose track). I guess everything is going very well. Its funny but when she first cut her leg and the bone was exposed for all to see, I thought that sorting that out was going to be the worst part but that has gone remarkably easily. It is now, at the late healing stage that I am really struggling. I can not believe how fast proud flesh grows, it is like some sort of fungus. The dry bandaging and compression are helping but check out the pictures I took this morning.

Sometime during the night the bandage has slipped down her leg, when I went out there first thing the top half of the wound was completely uncovered, while the rest was still bound. You can see the difference in colour and hopefully you can get an idea of how rapidly the proud flesh grows. I got it back under wraps and will have to see whether I need the vet back to cut that over growth back. Also one of the pics shows where the abscess was, it is still open but has stopped flowing with pus and crap and looks clean now (touch wood). 

Ans one picture just to show that I am more upset by her leg than she is and she was quite happy 'hanging out' with the washing.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a suggestion - perhaps talk to your vet about silver dressings. expensive but realy helped to prevent proudflesh on my friends horse.

The wouds are looking realy good otherwise.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

It is looking so amazing so fast! Big big points to you for being so diligent and smart about treating her! 

She's a cutie, I'm so happy she is taking this well!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, the progress with every new picture is amazing. Keep up the amazing work.

BTW: love that last picture. Good to see her health is still great even after an injury of that magnitude.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mom has used this stuff called Aloe Heal (I "think" it's by farnum) on a few nasty proud fleshy wounds on her horses, and it really works well! Not sure if you can get it in NZ though!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin good girl! Every time I see it, I am more amazed. You will win the battle against proud flesh...you are too determined and commited to lose. I cannot believe that the skin is closing over already! Wow. I am honestly in awe.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the picture of her hiding under the camo pants... I don't think she realizes she was being seen...


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, thank you again for your support. It is lovely to know we have a cheering squad cheering us on. Today I scrubbed the injury with saline solution and it is looking really good. The injury itself is now really starting to close up, even if we don't end up with too much scarring where the original wound was I think the leg is always going to be slightly misshapen. There is still some puffiness around the fetlock which sort of concerns me, but I will let it do its thing. Either there is something in there that has to come out or there isn't. If there is then we will deal with it.

I wonder if part of the reason the wound has healed so well and quickly has been that we have let Phoenix's natural processes do the work. What I mean is that we have just tried to create an environment where the natural healing processes are encouraged. During this whole experience we have not used any harsh antibacterial or chemical substances at all. The wound was washed with iodine solution when it was first being treated by the vet. After that we never washed the wound once. I think sometimes people mistake white blood cells, which are busy building new flesh, for pus and get overly diligent with cleaning. So everyday that we changed the dressings it was simply off with the old, straight on with the fresh honey. Now that we are in a different stage of the healing process ie slowing down the growth of flesh I am now scrubbing the excess white blood cells off with salt water and using a paper towel straight on it to soak up any excess but also to create a nice dry crust.

Looking back the only thing I would do differently is I should have started with the dry dressings a little sooner than we did. I think I created the proud flesh issue by not recognizing when it was time to lay off the wet dressings. In my defence I have never treated a wound like this before in my life, everything has been trial and error. I got the best help from Dr David Jolly at Step Ahead farm (Step Ahead Farm Wound and Catastrophic Injury Treatment) he does amazing things and is very forthcoming with help. Of course my facilities (what facilities!?) are slightly different to his so we had to improvise. The one thing I learned from David and also with lots of internet research is that some products, while they do prevent proud flesh also kill off the epithelial's trying to make skin and this slows down healing. Because of this I have decided to avoid any caustic treatments and just keep going with the dry bandages/ compression. So far so good!

I know I am waffling and probably repeating myself, I just want to hopefully have enough info to help anyone unfortunate enough to be in this situation. I want to be able to encourage people by letting them know that we dont have a stable or access to special facilities or a fortune. This wound has been treated in the weather and other than the vet costs, has not been expensive to treat. This sort of thing, while horrible, is manageable if a person has the patience to deal with it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You'll be back in the saddle in a few more weeks.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are an angel and Phoenny is lucky to have you. She will likely end up with a bit of an ugly scar and her leg might be a bit deformed but I am willing to bet she will remain sound and happy. Keep up the great work. (((HUGS))) .


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Kevin, good to see you back! I am looking forward to going for a ride, the weather has finally broken and summer is nearly here. Yeah, I think maybe another 3 or 4 weeks (thats me being cautious) and we will be away laughing.


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW!!!!

First night I've been on the forum since I signed up in Jan before I had my two boys... And what a night! I have learnt so much - and soooo soooo much from you Kiwi Girl.

I love that you have allowed Phoenix to heal naturally and I'm starting to wonder if I should swap from betadine to manuka honey for my horses scabs and spots (it's in the horse health section so won't go into it again), perhaps this will allow healing faster....

I'm so glad that you have posted your journey. I honestly don't know what I'd do with an injury like that... Probably just rely on vets who rely on the chemical fixes which possibly aren't the best for these beautiful and amazing creatures...

Your dedication is to be admired! The research you did is to be admired... I officially admire you now! 

Please do keep posting photos and the healing process - no matter how much you believe you 'waffle' on each post has taught me sooo much so waffle away!

And goodo on Phoenix - you and her must have a great connection!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG I'm soooo sorry about your horse! D: Stupid debris I be praying for you guys!!!!!


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

You have done an amazing job. I have learned so much about the way things are treated in the states compared to other places. I am in total agreement the way you did things. You should be proud of yourself and your horse. That had to be extremely scary. I also give your vet a round of applause, most would have given up and said there was no fix. I really envy you having those natural items at your fingertips. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. I have also heard that Vetricyn was great at healing and it is also all natural I believe.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!! Bless her heart, my leg hurts now! D:


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

wow thats horrible, hopefully she heals good. Post updates if you can please


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You know that we are going to all be cheering you on the first time you swing into that saddle, right? You deserve an award for your love and dedication. What an amazing process and story. Since reading about your girls injury, I have replaced our normal wound salve with Manuka honey and have used it several times on little wounds. I think you hit the nail right on the head when you say that you think she healed better because you let it heal naturally. To often we don't let nature work. Scrubbing wounds with antibacterial and the like. I hope, when things have all settled down and she is all healed that you look back on this journey and are truely impressed with yourself.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She is looking great! You have done so incredibly well. Can't wait to hear about your first ride!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I can not get over how amazingly well she has healed. You've done a great job!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, I sat down and did the maths properly today. Phoenny cut her leg on the 25 of September, on the last lot of pics I put up I said it was day 41 but I was completely wrong TODAY is day 41, the 5th of November. 

Her leg swelled up again this week which worried me so back came the vet on Wednesday. He was really happy with her leg and there is no sign of any infection but she was given another jab of antibiotics just to be on the safe side. He said that the swelling is not uncommon with these types of long healing injuries and is often a result of the constant bandaging slowing circulation and creating a build up of fluid. I am so happy because he reckons it is time to stop bandaging...Yay, Yahoo!!! I have worried about the bandages endlessly. It has felt like I am always walking a fine line between helping and harming with the bandages. 

I have a case in point, I showed you guys the picture of her injury after the bandage had slipped half off it. I"ll put that pic back up and then underneath it the end result of that bandage slipping down and putting too much compression on one point of the new granulation bed. If you have a careful look at the second picture you will notice a dark spot, this is where the flesh has died from just a few hours of incorrect pressure. Fortunately the vet said that this is just a very tiny set back and not to worry because new flesh will be forming as we speak and the dead stuff will scab and fall off fairly quickly. But still, like I said, always a fine line!

Here are some other pics of Phoenix at day 41 (this time!), no more bandages! I am applying an emu oil based mild antiseptic cream twice a day to which apparently encourages skin growth.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are my hero! I know that sounds odd, but I mean it truely. 

If my horse started with an injury that looked like that today at day 41, I would be freaking out. And yet it is so hard to imagine how far your horse has come solely because of you. I would have been throwing up daily dealing with what you did, you saved your mares life, and I am sure she knows this and will repay you as much as she can.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it's looking fantastic!!! You have done such a wonderful job taking care of her.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks again to all of you who are our cheering squad! Give yourselves all a pat on the back for sticking with us this far !!

AlexS I would bet anything that if you went out to the paddock tomorrow and found your horse with an injury similar to that of Phoenix you would do whatever it took to help your horse. Don't for a minute think that you wouldn't cope because at the end of the day you would have two choices, either decide it is all to hard and destroy the horse or suck it up and get busy doing what has to be done. You would be able to do it, I know you would! Did I happen to mention the little incident when the vet was first treating Phoenix's leg, trying to sew it up? Did I tell you about how I got light headed, felt nauseous, and had to get my husband to take over holding Phoenix because I nearly passed out?


----------



## morganslittleleo (Nov 3, 2010)

Cut heal spray works wonders i saw an accident just like this and using the spray cut heal everyday the wound healed and you cant even tell it was there no proud flesh or anything


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> Thanks again to all of you who are our cheering squad! Give yourselves all a pat on the back for sticking with us this far !!
> 
> AlexS I would bet anything that if you went out to the paddock tomorrow and found your horse with an injury similar to that of Phoenix you would do whatever it took to help your horse. Don't for a minute think that you wouldn't cope because at the end of the day you would have two choices, either decide it is all to hard and destroy the horse or suck it up and get busy doing what has to be done. You would be able to do it, I know you would! Did I happen to mention the little incident when the vet was first treating Phoenix's leg, trying to sew it up? Did I tell you about how I got light headed, felt nauseous, and had to get my husband to take over holding Phoenix because I nearly passed out?


 
I've been following this all the way through. AMAZING...JOB WELL DONE!!!! From the looks of the last 2 pictures, it'll be no time before you'll be saddling your faithful companion once again. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :clap:

And I for one can tell you that if either of my 2 came up with an injury like this, that I would be right here in this thread re-reading through ALL of the posts. Not to mention praying for the strength that you've had through all of this.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow! That is incredible! Your mare is GORGEOUS... and you have done an amazing job (and obviously learned lots) throughout her healing process!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She looks AMAZING!!!!! So glad you are able to leave it unwrapped now too! I bet you will be riding again in a matter of weeks!!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh man, riding in a couple of weeks will be fantastic!!!!! I went out there this morning to see how it all held up without wraps and it is looking really good. There is still a bit of swelling throughout the whole leg so the leg looks pretty lumpy but I think that is just a matter of time, there is still a fair bit of healing to go.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not only that, but she may never get rid of all the swelling. My brother has a horse that had an injury to his knee as a greenie and it is still swollen now, 13 years later. No soundness issues, just a little ugly.

In all honesty, some mild trail rides at a walk would probably do her good once all the scabs are mostly healed. That will help get that blood flowing again, reduce the swelling, and help speed internal healing that much faster.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info smrobs, I may have to rename Phoenix, Lumpy Leg. Yes my plan is to do some very light rides on easy tracks as soon as the wound is really coming in from the sides - if you know what I mean.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My former horse had quiet the ugly swelling in her leg too. I have no idea what happened to her, but I owned her for years and years and she was never lame, not one single day. I jumped her quiet seriously and competed all the time and she never once had an issue. Mares are tough little things, my current gelding can stand on a stone and will be lame. Funny how much like humans they are LOL


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Kiwigirl, the healing is amazing - she looks wonderful!


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm new to this board and just saw this thread.. I've read through the entire thing. I am absolutely amazed.... stunned... 

After seeing the first page and the first pics, I had a gut feeling that this thread didn't end well.. thinking that a wound that deep couldn't heal right. 

You did an absolutely unbelievable job. I think a LOT of people could learn from your experience, treatments, and story... because I've no doubt that some people out there have put a horse down for this type of injury. 

Just amazing... great great job.


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

I just found this thread and couldn't leave till I got to the end. Unbelievable! I was so afraid it would end badly! Kiwigirl, your dedication is inspiring. Hoping with all my heart that everything continues to go well and soon you'll be back to "Happy Trails".


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I also just found this thread today. Amazing recovery!!! Looks like you did an extremely amazing job in healing your horse!!!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so very glad she has healed as well as she has. You might try a mild local massage above and below the wound, just to help speed up the blood flow. This girl is amazing! Keep her happy. Oh and btw I love her shine


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so glad she is better now it looked terrible on the first pictures!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey there everyone, time is ticking along and the healing process slowly continues. I think we are in the slowest part of Phoenix's recovery, waiting for the skin to come across is like watching grass grow. Actually I do believe the grass here is growing way faster at the moment. Here are some pics, you can hopefully see how misshapen her leg still is. Whether this is a permanent thing or going to slowly improve only time will tell. I really don't mind if it is permanent, as long as she is sound and happy.

Over all I am really happy with the way things have gone. I am really hoping that by the end of December we will be ready to do some riding. Phoenix is definitely getting to be a chubby bubby but I on the other hand have used this as an opportunity to get into shape and have lost 10kg (yay me!!!). I figured one of us needs to be a bit lighter when we get going. I have to say once again thanks to you all who have been so kind and supportive of us if anyone needs some help or comfort with an injured horse I am here.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Wow compared to your first pic it's like she has a brand new leg


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like I cannot tell you enough how well you have done! 

Out of interest, is she sound on her leg, or not quite yet?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

As she is in the paddock she is 100% sound, she has been since the beginning. I do worry though because one day she was chasing the pig, bucking and cavorting by the next day her leg had blown up. However this did happen at the point where we were dealing with those infections but I can not absolutely rule out that the leg wont inflame under pressure. I just hope that that was an isolated incident brought on by another issue.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good for you, the results are spectacular!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> As she is in the paddock she is 100% sound, she has been since the beginning. I do worry though because one day she was chasing the pig, bucking and cavorting by the next day her leg had blown up. However this did happen at the point where we were dealing with those infections but I can not absolutely rule out that the leg wont inflame under pressure. I just hope that that was an isolated incident brought on by another issue.



I am pleased to hear that she is sound in the paddock. If my horse, without an injury so much as looks at a stone, seems like he is lame. :lol:
She has had a major injury, and so having fun like she did with the pig would no doubt make her lame.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one phenomenal success story. Incredible! great work, he looks fantastic!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Amazing...I bet you WILL be hittin the trails by Christmas!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is still looking amazing and even though the healing has slowed down a bit, it is progressing great.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any updates on how Phoenny is doing?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi smrobs, I have decided that next week is d day! The only up date I can give you at the moment is that she is becoming outrageously fat even though she is basically living on nothing with a fresh break of grass everyday that is approximately 6 inches in size! Some of the puffiness has gone from the leg and today I could really see a difference in the size of the remaining scab. Next week I am going to lightly cover it, just to protect it from getting knocked, and Phoenny and I are going to go for a light dawdle down the road. Nothing to strenuous, I do believe that it is time for Phoenix to get some exercise.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

_I have just raced out and taken a few more pics, it is so bright and sunny that they haven't turned out that well. Hopefully they are good enough to show that her leg is not anywhere near as puffy as it was, in the first two pics you can see that her leg looks almost normal.

The light was really bad so I know you probably wont be able to see that the wound has gotten considerably smaller and is just a scab.
_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Amazing. What a great job you've done with her! Enjoy your ride!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she's almost all the way through the ordeal . Gonna have quite the battle scar but doesn't look like she'll have any permanent issues. XX Fingers crossed that your trail ride is a happy and uneventful one and the first of millions yet to come. (((((HUGS))))), you have done an amazing job.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Well this morning was the day! I saddled up Phoenix and went for a ride. My plan was to have a nice quiet mosey down the road. I very lightly wrapped her leg just to protect it from any stones flicking up from her front feet and decided to lead her for a while. We got about ten meters down the drive when she started to buck. And she bucked, and bucked and bucked. It took me about twenty minutes to get her to a paddock where I could utilize the long rope I had her on. Unfortunately the paddock had a mob of skittish bulls in it so their running around really got her going again. I ended up lunging her for about twenty minutes, well I say lunging but it was just her careering around on the end of the rope until she finally calmed down enough to pay attention to me. So much for quietly easing her into work, I knew she was fed up with being confined but I didn't expect her to be so extremely excited.

Finally she had regained some semblance of calmness so I thought, well obviously the leg is not bothering her so I got on and we did go for our walk. She was very excited to be out and maintained a big fast walk, head up, ears pricked the whole way and was reluctant to go home. She never missed a beat and her leg looked good when we got home, I went out and checked it this afternoon in case it blew up after the work out but it is looking good. I think she needs the exercise lol!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You made it girl! I am so glad that you decided to share this on this forum. Hopefully your story will save a life. I am so glad that you have your girl back...even if she is frisky!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

YAY!!!!! Well, not so yay for the overexuberance on Pheonix's part (naughty girl!), but yay that you finally reached the stage you're at! What a road...but you both made it!!!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to read this entire thread but am afraid if I do so, I won't have the guts to get my horse on Saturday. This absolutely scares the beejezus outta me! 

I hope she is healing and doing well. I'm gonna skip to the end and see how she is but wanted to offer my hugs and moral support! I cannot imagine what you have gone through! What Phoenny has gone through!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh thank goodness this story has a happy ending (beginning!) She looks great! Fat, but great. Good job!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am so happy that it mostly went well. Other than her outburst that is LOL. So happy that her leg held up to her fit and showed no ill effects. You are completely awesome Kiwi :hug:.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys, it has been a roller coaster thats for sure! I know it is still going to be many weeks before the leg is completely healed but at least I know that we can get out there and start exercising (she really is hideously fat!!!! I'm actually not sure how she managed to buck at all lol). I just want to say that I have appreciated all the kindness, support and advice you guys have offered, I don't know how to convey how much your good thoughts have meant to me. Thank you.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

It is very encouraging to see these pictures. My colt Comanche is badly injured as well and we are 19 days into the healing process. Its been scary thats for sure.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

woooooooooooooooo delgihted for ya!!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Truly amazing, well done with her recovery! Sounds like she needs the work, cheeky girl  Phoenix is lucky to have such a devoted owner such as yourself, enjoy the Christmas riding it would be beautiful riding weather over there this time of year!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> Finally she had regained some semblance of calmness so I thought, well obviously the leg is not bothering her so I got on and we did go for our walk. She was very excited to be out and maintained a big fast walk, head up, ears pricked the whole way and was reluctant to go home. She never missed a beat and her leg looked good when we got home, I went out and checked it this afternoon in case it blew up after the work out but it is looking good. I think she needs the exercise lol!


I missed this at the time you posted it, but just saw that you said you were riding in another thread. I am so pleased for you, and wanted to ask how it has been going recently?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just found this thread what an awesome story. Glad that she is healing so well


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing and glad it is healing. My friend's horse had an injury literally exactly like this from wire...he is sound and she rides now. She isn't galloping around but she gaits him and we have a great time so even horrible injuries can heal!!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I missed this at the time you posted it, but just saw that you said you were riding in another thread. I am so pleased for you, and wanted to ask how it has been going recently?


Hey Alex, everything is going really well. Phoenix and I are out and about again. I got up early this morning and we went out for a ride, we did some trotting and cantering. Phoenix is happy to be out and about again and so am I! 

I remembered to get some pics of her leg after our ride. As you will be able to see it is basically all healed, the photo of the inside of the leg shows that this has been the longest healing part. Where the flesh was pulled off the bone and then formed a pouch that collected debris, this area has definitely been the longest healing area, infact today was the first time that it has been completely dry, with a mature scab. On the inside leg pic you can see where the wound has been doing some weeping, this has been coming from little pustules that have continued to form as the last of the crap is working its way out. Since I have started riding her again most of the swelling has gone out of her hock and fetlock which is a relief. I have been putting a light bandage on the scar as protection when I have been riding but today I actually left it off because it looked so good.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That is absolutely un *bleeping* believable! I am SO happy for you, and nothing short of completely amazed. I think I would have just stood and blubbered if I ever found my horse like that, I can't believe what you've accomplished!

My horse gets hurt and screw the vet, I'ma just pay for your plane ticket out here k? :lol:


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I ditto MM! A-maz-ing!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear that everything turned out well in the end. How long from the start to the last pictures posted?

I just want to thank you for your dedication to your lovely mare. We need more people like you in the horse world.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Aspin, Phoenix cut her leg on the 25th of September, so just over 3 months from start to now. Which is not bad going really!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow that was an amazing story, at least that's how I read it since today was my first time on your thread. I find it a little prophetic that you named her Phoenix and you found that great doctor in Arizona, considering you don't even live in the states. At least I think I read that all correctly. I live in Arizona so if this ever happens to me I will know exactly who to look for. Congrats on all your fantastic work.


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

What a story! Glad Phoenix recovered so nicely! She is lucky to have an owner like you.

My mare has an almost identical scar on her leg, acquired before I got her. Fortunately the old injury doesn't bother her...somehow. She was caught in barbed wire for several days and then, after being cut out of it, left on the range to heal without any care at all. Poor thing.

Ick...I now have a visual as to what my mare's injury must have been like. I never imagined it was THAT bad, now I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just caught up on this thread again. What an amazing outcome! Congratulations KGirl!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

You are truly an amazing horse-woman. Kudos again to your dedication and perseverance through what a lot of us would have been extremely overwhelmed with....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

An absolutely amazing thing you've done here, Kiwi. When I first looked at your beginning post an hour or so ago, I thought 'do I really want to read this? No doubt it will end in the mare being put down.' I'm SO glad I did keep reading though, as it really does have a wonderful ending! Taking a look at her leg now I would of just figured tripped and scraped it up, or had maybe gotten into just a bit of wire. Everyone is right- she looks AMAZING. Her leg has been completely redone and I loved the methods. Using natural things to *help* her heal instead of to artificially heal her definately seemd to work! I wish many good rides and even more happy years together to you two. You sure have earned it, not just anyone would of pulled pheonix through it!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow. I have only just found this thread but the devotion and work you have put in is amazing. It is wonderful to see the progress and the awesome result. You have done a fantasic job!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I too just saw this for the first time, this is inspiring! If all owners could put this much time and effort into their horses...

Anyways, wonderful job with her!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey every one, sorry for bringing this thread up again but I have had quite a few inquiries as to how Phoenix has finished up. So I have decided to wrap it up with some pics of Phoenix. It is not quite exactly a year to the day of the accident but it's close enough. 

I am happy to say that she is 100% sound and happy. The leg did take a long time to stop secreting pus and crap out of the area where the bone was exposed (about 8 months). However I am convinced that the puss was created by debris originally trapped in the pocket of the wound below the exposed bone. 

I am also happy to report that the swelling is completely gone, Phoenny's leg has not ended up as misshapen as I first thought that it might. The scar is ugly but the leg itself looks really good.

So to any person out there who goes out and discovers there horse in such a position - be of good cheer! It may not end as badly as you think. 

Thanks everyone who helped me keep my spirits up!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Here she is in all her glory.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, she's looking fantastic!! Again, great job on sticking with her and getting her healed up .


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

What a lucky girl to have you as her owner and never give up on her. 

She made an amazing recovery all thanks to you!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Just found this thread and my goodness, what a recovery from such a horrific event. So glad to see how well it's healed and that your lovely horse has pulled through all of this. Simply inspirational!
_


----------

